# Southeast Garden Railroad Show/Banquet Info



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

The Southeast Garden Railroad Show will open at 9am Friday, May 13 at the Northwest Georgia Trade Center just west of I-75 in Dalton, GA (20 minutes south of Chattanooga, TN and 1 hour north of Atlanta, GA, 2 hours from Knoxville, TN and 3 hours from Nashville, TN). The show will again open at 9am on Saturday.
Friday evening, May 13, will be the traditional banquet sponsored by the Georgia Garden Railway Society. This year it is moving about 3 blocks south to the Freight Depot so we can all be on one level. Local bluegrass band, Spatial Effects, will perform train oriented songs as well as a few traditional bluegrass songs, and even a few funny originals the group has. Ron Blaylock, a local theater performer, will entertain with a costumed bit about the Bohannon Gang that once robbed trains just north of downtown Dalton. The same folks from last year will supply the food. Door prizes will be provided by the vendors as well as Rolling Stock, USA Trains, and Aristo-Craft. Tickets must be ordered in advance and they are $25.00 each and can be ordered from Alan Mole, 8370 Colonial Place, Duluth, GA 30097. Make check payable to GGRS. The banquet will start at 7pm. 
The Georgia Garden Railway Society will host layout tours on Sunday following the show. Most layouts are in the metro Atlanta area. Free directions available at the Georgia Garden Railway Society booth at the show.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And for you LS we will have a new LS track provided by Eagle Wings so come to the show and have some fun. Later RJD


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

We are so much looking forward to this show, We had a great time at the ECLSTS so another this close is great. Thanks for posting the info.


Fred


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm coming from Michigan, was hoping not having to drive any farther south than the Dalton area. Will there be any garden railroad tours around there without having to drive down to Atlanta?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Fred there will be several layouts open near the show but I think only on Sunday. I believe you should be able to pick up a flyer at the show to show where they are located. Ted will chime in here soon and can provide more info for ya. Later RJD Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred, 
Most of the tours this year are on the north side of Atlanta. We will have driving directions at the show. Canton, GA is closest layout to show that will be open (about 1 hour away-mostly non-interstate).


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Had planned on Sunday as a day for the tours, just would rather not have to drive down to Atlanta Sun day am only to have to head back north Sun nite. Have all day monday to get back home (about 700 miles). I see canton on my map. will be in Adairsville that weekend visiting my friend's family. Guess i'll just to wait & see when I go to the show fri morning. Plan on doing some railfanning while in Dalton as well. Thanks.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred, 
Dalton Freight Depot (home of the Friday night banquet) has a train-watchers platform (deck) with speaker to hear the cab talk as CSX and NS come through town. Also, some nice train displays inside depot as Dalton celebrates not just 'Train Day', but 'TRAIN MONTH'! 
There are some good layouts to see, so your drive should be worth it!


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ted, looking forward to it. heard Dalton is quite the railroad town, that's why I had hoped I wouldn't have to drive down to Atlanta.
Will you be attending?


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred, 
I will be there all days! Be sure to stop by the Tennessee Valley Railroad Museum and take their train ride (through pre-Civil War tunnel, couple of high bridges, nice steam locos, and turntable). Tour the tunnel at Tunnel Hill, GA. You can walk through it (about 15 minutes from show site). Southern Museum of Locomotive History in Kennesaw is FANTASTIC as it houses the 'General' and a bit of manufacturing equipment from Glover Locomotive Works. Be sure to eat at the other Depot in Dalton as it is fine food and great train decor (look outside restrooms on floor for compas of nails marking the exact location the city of Dalton was laid out from)-likely to have discount coupons at show. 
Ted


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Anyone coming to Dalton early should plan to arrive by Tuesday evening, May 10 and attend the FREE Pineapple Palooza, sponsored by the Dalton CVB, at the Southern Railway Freight Depot. The Georgia Garden Railway Society will have an electric display AND a live steam display. Local attractions will be highlighted, and there will be FREE food as well as live music and entertainment. Starts at 6pm. Check it out if you arrive early!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I'v talked to a nice hotel right down the hill from the show. 
They have great rooms and came up with a good priceand its good for the whole week.

There are great sites and things to do around Dalton, Ga

Here is the link to make reserviations 

http://www.countryinns.com/segrs 

Phone number is 706-278-9700 

I hope to see you at the show. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the current vendor list for the show? I am getting some mixed remarks from the few I have talked to that have been there in past years.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

According to show's web site: 
2011 Exhibitors 
Accucraft 
Bridgewerks 
Classic Trains and Ferrari's 
Colorado Model Structures 
Cordless Renovations 
Dixie Home Crafters 
Eaglewings Ironcrafts 
Empire Builders 
Fun and Games 
G-scale Junction 
Garden Railways Magazine 
Georgia Master Gardeners 
Jack's Trains & Hobbies 
Just Plain Folks 
Love Those Trains 
Locomotive Lee 
Massoth 
Michael Setzer 
Michael's Custom Woodworking 
Missouri Locomotive Company 
Motorcar Mania 
Operation Lifesaver 
RLD Hobbies 
Rolling Stock 
T-Reproductions 
Trains to Planes Hobbies 
Tunnel Hill Historical Society 
Vanco Model RR Structures 
Yogi Wallace


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Have the tornadoes affected Dalton or the show? They were nearby in Ringgold and Chattanooga. 

Bert


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Bert, 
I went to a festival in Tennessee today and had to go by the Ringgold exit. You can see the damage. Exit closed. Traffic going was Ok, returning later in the afternoon, it was terrible! North bound I-75 backed up for miles (I was then going south bound). The show in Dalton should be fine, as there was no local damage. Don't for get the Banquet Friday night and layout tours Sunday!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Tennessee Valley Railroad's Day Out With Thomas tickets are selling fast! The following dates/times are SOLD OUT: Saturday May 14 at the 10:00, 11:00, 12:00, 1:30, 2:30 & 3:30 times; Sunday May 15 at the 11:00 time; and Saturday May 21 at the 11:00 time. All other times and dates are currently available. Don't wait to buy your tickets if your coming to the Dalton show! Just FYI, I'll be working Thomas on Sunday, May 22 at the TVRM's Grand Junction depot selling local train ride tickets (NOT THOMAS TICKETS).


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless things change soon, buy your gas WELL before you are getting to the area, a friend commuting to/from Chattanooga found this out the hard way and had over an hour wait in the South Pittsburg, TN area. 

We are getting folks from AL and north GA even as far north as Nashville buying basic supplies.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would guess that Massoth will not be in attendance as the company anounced that they will no longer have dealer network in the US as of April27. I've also seen OPL listed two years in a row and a no show. Of course they do not sell trains. So lets hope that's all that does not show. I plan on being there both days. One to buy stuff and one day to run LS. Later RJD Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

The city of Dalton has declared Saturday, May 14 as 'TRAIN DAY'. See article: 
http://daltondailycitizen.com/local/x833656025/Dalton-to-celebrate-Train-Day-May-14


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, Local High School to show 'How to Train Your Dragon' movie free on the football field, with blow up slides, etc for kids on Friday, May 13 starting at 7:30 (in case you do not attend banquet).


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a few banquet tickets left! Banquet will be fun this year with live music and costumed entertainer. Same menu as last year and only a few blocks south. All on one level. See y'all soon!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep time getting short. Looking forward to going and run on the new steam track. Also needing train stuff. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Will be running the new Accucraft SOUTHERN PACIFIC 4-6-0 #9 so everyone can try it out.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The Switching Challenge will be back and a little more challenging.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting better all the time. Just picked up a special door prize for the banquet today at TVRM. Come to the banquet and find out what it is!!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

There is also a $2 off coupon on the web site for show tickets. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Tuesday, May 10 by the Freight Depot (off Morris Street) there will be a Kick-off Party to let public know of up coming events in Dalton with live entertainment and FREE food. Public is invited 6-8pm. We will be there running trains with discount show coupons. Live steam up and running, too!


----------

